# Windows 9: Kostenloses Upgrade für Windows 8-Besitzer



## Matthias Dammes (29. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 9: Kostenloses Upgrade für Windows 8-Besitzer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 9: Kostenloses Upgrade für Windows 8-Besitzer


----------



## DerBloP (29. September 2014)

Jetzt noch schnell Spottbillig Win8 kaufen, damit man Win9 umsonst bekommt...NICHT! 
Erstmal schauen ob es nicht auch für Win7 umsonst sein wird, und wie das neue BS ausschaut.


----------



## mwd2 (29. September 2014)

So billig ist Win8 auch nicht....


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

... in wieweit man jetzt von "bestätigt" und vorallem "gilt weltweit!" sprechen kann, sei mal bei einem Manager in Asien dahingestellt.

Ggf. wird es ein Upgradeprogramm geben, aber wann gab es für Käufer einer Vorversion mal ein OS bei MS gratis?


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Ggf. wird es ein Upgradeprogramm geben, aber wann gab es für Käufer einer Vorversion mal ein OS bei MS gratis?


Zeiten ändern sich. Und damit auch Geschäftsmodelle.

Seit wann gibt es zB eine Office Version zum mieten? oder eine Upgrade Option auf die neue Win Version für unter 40 Euro? oder einen separat erwerbbaren Media Center DLC?


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Seitwann sind diese von dir aufgezählten Dinge *kostenfrei*?


----------



## kolb84 (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... in wieweit man jetzt von "bestätigt" und vorallem "gilt weltweit!" sprechen kann, sei mal bei einem Manager in Asien dahingestellt.
> 
> Ggf. wird es ein Upgradeprogramm geben, aber wann gab es für Käufer einer Vorversion mal ein OS bei MS gratis?



Nicht wirklich eine hieb- und stichfeste Argumentation.

The Times are AchaiHaingin


----------



## DerBloP (29. September 2014)

mwd2 schrieb:


> So billig ist Win8 auch nicht....



Och doch...weiß nicht ob es das Angebot noch gbit, aber Win8 konntest du für 20 Euronen bei MS beziehen... Kollege hatte mich vor ca 1~2 Monaten darauf hingewiesen...mußte es aber dankend ablehnen... 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... in wieweit man jetzt von "bestätigt" und  vorallem "gilt weltweit!" sprechen kann, sei mal bei einem Manager in  Asien dahingestellt.
> 
> Ggf. wird es ein Upgradeprogramm geben, aber wann gab es für Käufer einer Vorversion mal ein OS bei MS gratis?
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir allerdings auch gedacht, das es evtl nur für Asien usw gilt... wobei diese Gerüchte sich ja schon seit Wochen halten...und wieso sollte MS nicht auch auf ein F2P Konzept aufspringen...Win9 mit DLC´s ala DX12 für 12 Euronen...


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Denkbar wäre natürlich alles, aber schaut man sich das Kerngeschäft von MS an, also das Geschäft, was mehr oder minder immer stetige Einnahmen *garantiert*, sind das eben die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Windows, Office etc..

Der jetzige CEO macht bereits einige Dinge anders als Bulldozer Ballmer, aber das Brot & Butter Geschäft wird er IMO nicht antasten (können/wollen).


----------



## Chemenu (29. September 2014)

kolb84 schrieb:


> The Times are AchaiHaingin


Gesundheit!


----------



## LOX-TT (29. September 2014)

schon wieder ein neues Windows? Das 8er ist doch grad mal 2 bis 3 Jahre draußen, zumindest gefühlt


----------



## DerBloP (29. September 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> schon wieder ein neues Windows? Das 8er ist doch grad mal 2 bis 3 Jahre draußen, zumindest gefühlt


Und damir hat es sich auch schon viel zu lange auf dem Markt gehalten!


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2014)

"alle Betroffenen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seitwann sind diese von dir aufgezählten Dinge *kostenfrei*?


Wer hat das behauptet?

Diese Dinge zeigen auf, daß bei MS nicht alles auf ewig in Stein gemeißelt ist. Es werden neue Geschäftswege und Bezahlmodelle beschritten und ausgetestet. Wieso also nicht das Service Pack 3 für Windows 8 einfach mal Windows 9 nennen, um dadurch mehr Leute dazu zu bringen, sich das zu installieren?
Oder halt die aktuelle OS Version verschenken?
Was weiß ich, was die sich dabei finanziell denken - leisten könnten sie es sich jedenfalls.
Bedenke auch, daß Windows nicht zuletzt deshalb so verbreitet ist, weil es viel raubkopiert wurde - wofür MS eben auch kein Geld bekommen hat. Aber eben ein massives Standbein im OS Markt.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> schon wieder ein neues Windows? Das 8er ist doch grad mal 2 bis 3 Jahre draußen, zumindest gefühlt


Bis auf XP ( und ME *g*) hat es keine Windows Version auf mehr als drei Jahre geschafft: Microsoft Windows – Wikipedia


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> schon wieder ein neues Windows? Das 8er ist doch grad mal 2 bis 3 Jahre draußen, zumindest gefühlt



naja, da kannste dich beim ganzen Mimimi bedanken von 7 Nutzern die sich Dinge ausgedacht haben anstatt einfach so nicht zu wechseln
Außerdem sind so 3 Jahre der eigentliche Zyklus zwischen 2 OS Versionen


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer hat das behauptet?


Niemand hat das behauptet. Ich frage, seitwann gibt MS Software *kostenfrei* heraus und du antwortest, die Zeiten ändern sich und zählst jetzt Produkte auf, die sich zwar verändert haben, aber dennoch was kosten. 

Mein Beitrag war natürlich keine ernstgemeinte Frage sondern sollte ein subtiler Hinweis sein, dass MS zwar sein Produktportfolio anpasst, z.B. Abo-Dienste, aber dennoch für alles Geld verlangt. D.h. aus einer Änderung des Produktportfolios, aber immer noch gg. Geld zu erwerben, eine Herleitung zu einem kostenlosen Windows zu ziehen, verschließt sich mir dann doch etwas.

So war der Punkt gemeint. 



> Bedenke auch, daß Windows nicht zuletzt deshalb so verbreitet ist, weil es viel raubkopiert wurde - wofür MS eben auch kein Geld bekommen hat. Aber eben ein massives Standbein im OS Markt.


Versteh ich nicht. MS mag sich mit Raubkopien ggf. mehr Marktanteile beschafft haben, in Ordnung ... aber darum geht es doch garnicht? Raubkopie hin oder her, Windows und Office erwirtschaften im Jahr Milliarden, warum sollte MS auf diesen Umsatz verzichten, vorallem komplett ohne Zwang?

Weil MS #1 bei Betriebssystemen ist? Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MrFob (29. September 2014)

Ich habe nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit von meinem Win7 zu irgendwas zu wecheln. Jeder, den ich kenne und der Win8 benutzt hasst es von Herzen (wegen Langsamkeit, Umstaendlichkeit, etc.) und ich finde die Benutzeroberflaeche mit den ganzen Kacheln sieht einfach nur besch ...eiden aus.

Win7 finde ich persoenlich aber super, damit bin ich noch bis 2020 gluecklich (es ei denn sie stellen demnaechst schon auf 128 bit um).


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit von meinem Win7 zu irgendwas zu wecheln. Jeder, den ich kenne und der Win8 benutzt hasst es von Herzen (wegen Langsamkeit, Umstaendlichkeit, etc.) und ich finde die Benutzeroberflaeche mit den ganzen Kacheln sieht einfach nur besch ...eiden aus.



ohne die zu kennen:
Die haben keine Ahnung oder Lügen, da es schneller ist und die Kacheln sind diesem Win95 Relikt Startmenü deutlich überlegen


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... in wieweit man jetzt von "bestätigt" und vorallem "gilt weltweit!" sprechen kann, sei mal bei einem Manager in Asien dahingestellt.
> 
> Ggf. wird es ein Upgradeprogramm geben, aber wann gab es für Käufer einer Vorversion mal ein OS bei MS gratis?



Ich hab dasselbe schon vor so 1-2 Monaten gehört, da könnte was dran sein.

Ich gebe Dir ein Produkt von M$ was kostenfrei ist: Service Packs 

Die Update Zyklen von M$ werden immer kürzer, weswegen ich auch nciht verstehe warum sich Gott & die Welt immer an der Benamsung aufhängen. Es ist eben ein SP 7 für Windows 7 wenn man so will und kostenlos für alle die das SP 5 schon haben 

Also wenn es kostenlos sein wird update ich wohl, sonst überspringe ich dieses Service Pack.

edit: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daß in Win 9 annähernd so viel Entwicklungsaufwand reingesteckt wurde wir in Win 3.0 oder Win XP bei der kurzen Entwicklungszeit oder?


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. September 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit von meinem Win7 zu irgendwas zu wecheln. Jeder, den ich kenne und der Win8 benutzt hasst es von Herzen (wegen Langsamkeit, Umstaendlichkeit, etc.) und ich finde die Benutzeroberflaeche mit den ganzen Kacheln sieht einfach nur besch ...eiden aus.
> 
> Win7 finde ich persoenlich aber super, damit bin ich noch bis 2020 gluecklich (es ei denn sie stellen demnaechst schon auf 128 bit um).



Naja, dann scheinen alle die Du kennst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben! Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen! War am Anfang von Windows 8 auch skeptisch und habe bis 8.1 gewartet, bin seither super zufrieden.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab dasselbe schon vor so 1-2 Monaten gehört, da könnte was dran sein.
> 
> Ich gebe Dir ein Produkt von M$ was kostenfrei ist: Service Packs


Ich sprach von einem OS, keinem Update ... 



> edit: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daß in Win 9 annähernd so viel Entwicklungsaufwand reingesteckt wurde wir in Win 3.0 oder Win XP bei der kurzen Entwicklungszeit oder?


Windows 98, NT, 2000, ME, 2003, XP? 

Sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt lange Entwicklungszeiten ... schau dir Vista & Windows 7 an. Wieviel Jahre liegen dazwischen? 2,5 Jahre? Wurde jetzt Windows 7 kostenfrei verteilt?  

Schlussendlich ist es mir egal, ich warte auf eine günstige 64bit Version und fertig ist. Windows 8 liegt immer noch unbenutzt im Regal, wayne?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wurde jetzt Windows 7 kostenfrei verteilt?



wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde es das zumindest vorübergehend tatsächlich.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Kann ich mich ehrlicht gesagt nicht erinnern ... und ich hab mir Windows 7 64bit Ultimate ziemlich zeitnah zum Release gekauft. 

Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die Möglichkeit von div. Herstellern von Hardware, Laptops, dass man seine Vista Lizenz gg. eine 7'er 'upgraden' konnte ... oder?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

wie gesagt: ich weiß es nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach von einem OS, keinem Update ...



Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben, ihr hängt euch imemr an dem Namen auf. Ancheinend könnte man euch auch MacOS verkaufen wenn da Windows drauf stehen würde (mimimimi auf meinem Win 10 ist nix merh Kompatibel^^). Ich bin wie gesagt der Ansicht daß es eher ein größeres Update ist und ein neuer Name vergeben wird unter anderem da Win 8 ziemlich schlechtgemacht wurde.

Ah, jetzt kommst Du wieder mit "aber Win 7 war auch nur ein Update von Vista und hat was gekostet..."


----------



## USA911 (29. September 2014)

Also, wenn es weltweit für Win-8 Nutzer ein kostenfrei Upgrade geben sollte, dann zeigt das nur, das Win-8 sich sowas von schlecht verkauft hat, das es kaum jemand nutzt. Ansonsten würde MS es nicht machen, weil der Verlust viel zugroß wäre.

Wenn überhaupt, kommt ein vergünstigter Preis fürs Upgrade zustande. Und selbst wenn es umsonst sein sollte (was ich nicht glaube), wäre es in meinen Augen umsowichtiger darauf zuschauen ob es nicht einfach ein Win 8.2 ist. Denn es  würde mir spanish vorkommen, wenn auf einmal Betriebssysteme kostenfrei verschenkt werden würden, denn was bekommt ma heutzutage schon geschenkt und vorallem von Gewinnorientierten Unternehmen.


Nutzerstatistik von Dez. 2013:

XP: 29%
Vista: 3,6%
7: 47,5%
8: 6,9%
8.1: 3,6%
andere: 9,4%
(Quelle: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-News-Software-Windows-7-Windows-8-9111853.html)


----------



## Körschgen (29. September 2014)

Win 8.1 ist erheblich schneller als die alten Versionen. Einiges wurde verbessert (allein das Pausieren von Kopiervorgängen und ganze Managment dieser will ich nicht mehr missen).
Der einzige Fehler war die Metro Oberfläche für alle Gerätearten als Standard festzulegen.
An einem reinem Desktop PC brauche und will ich keinen Full-Screen Launcher.
Da ist einfach einiges schief gelaufen und muss korrigiert werden -  trotzdem schade dass die positiven Neuerungen der 8er Versionen dadurch  ziemlich unbeachtet blieben.
Mit der neuen Version werden wohl hauptsächlich kleine Dinge nachgereicht, sowie das Startmenü angepasst (sodass jeder Gerätetyp mit dem für ihn passenden vorkonfiguriert wird).
Dann braucht man sich nicht mehr mit der Classic Shell Lösung  behelfen... Wenn dann noch Ordnung in das Systemsteuerungsdesaster  gebracht wird, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.

Nach der schlechten Resonanz auf Metro am Desktop könnte ich mir ein kostenloses Upgrade von 8.1 gut vorstellen - ich würde mich sogar ziemlich ärgern wenn es nicht der Fall ist.
MS würde sehr wohl davon profitieren ( glaube auch das es eine 9er Version wird - was nicht heisst dass es ein neues Windows wird), man kann vom Image der 8er Versionen weg, ohne die verärgerten Kunden weiter zu verärgern, nennt es 9 und alle sind glücklich. Windows 7 Nutzer werden aber bestimmt kein kostenloses Upgrade erhalten...


----------



## USA911 (29. September 2014)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Win 8.1 ist erheblich schneller als die alten Versionen.



Nicht in allen bereichen! Siehe den Vergleichstest: (Speed-Duell mit Windows 7 und 8 - Test - Windows 8.1 - CHIP). Gerade bei Dateioperationen ist Win-8 Murks (weil schlechter oder genauso gut).


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. aus einer Änderung des Produktportfolios, aber immer noch gg. Geld zu erwerben, eine Herleitung zu einem kostenlosen Windows zu ziehen, verschließt sich mir dann doch etwas.


Das tut ja auch keiner. Aber die Behauptung, Win 9 würde für Win 8 Haber kostenlos sein, tauchte schon öfters auf, also könnte da was dran sein. Sicher hat eine neue Win Version bisher(!) immer Geld gekostet, aber das muß eben nicht zwangsläufig so bleiben.

Vor 10 Jahren hätte einem ja auch keiner gegleubt, wie viele Spiele man heutzutage als F2P "umsonst" spielen kann.



> Versteh ich nicht. MS mag sich mit Raubkopien ggf. mehr Marktanteile beschafft haben, in Ordnung ... aber darum geht es doch garnicht? Raubkopie hin oder her, Windows und Office erwirtschaften im Jahr Milliarden, warum sollte MS auf diesen Umsatz verzichten, vorallem komplett ohne Zwang?


Was weiß ich? bin ich Finanzplaner bei MS?

PS: Der IE sollte zuerst auch als Teil eines Internet Packages Geld kosten, dann haben MS den aber kostenlos veröffentlicht.



MrFob schrieb:


> Jeder, den ich kenne und der Win8 benutzt hasst es von Herzen (wegen Langsamkeit, Umstaendlichkeit, etc.) und ich finde die Benutzeroberflaeche mit den ganzen Kacheln sieht einfach nur besch ...eiden aus.


Ich hab Win 8 seit Release und kann das in keinster Weise bestätigen. Umständlich ist allenfalls die Standard Bedienung der Apps auf Nicht-Tablets. Aber ehrlich? ich nutze auf dem Desktop ausschliesslich die Wetter App und die läßt sich problemlos bedienen.

Bzgl. des Aussehens: 
a) ich finde klar abgegrenzte Kacheln praktischer als "lose" auf dem Desktop rumlungernde Icons. 
b) Es ist nur ein Startmenü Skin, keine Wohnzimmertapete. Das muß in erster Linie praktisch sein - und da schlägt die Metro UI das herkömmliche Startmenü um Längen.


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Nutzerstatistik von Dez. 2013:
> 
> XP: 29%
> Vista: 3,6%
> ...



FYI: Verteilung bei den Steam Nutzern:


Windows 7 64 bit

48.08%

Windows 8.1 64 bit

19.01%

Windows 7
11.85%
Windows 8 64 bit
7.86%
Windows XP 32 bit
4.88%
Windows Vista 64 bit
1.61%
Windows Vista 32 bit
0.93%
Windows 8.1
0.51%
Windows 8
0.43%
Windows XP 64 bit
0.25%


----------



## Orzhov (29. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> "alle Betroffenen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das dachte ich mir auch. Mit Windows 8 konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ein Betriebssystem für mich ein Werkzeug ist. Bei einem Werkzeug ist es mir egal ob es "hip" ist oder nicht, es soll funktionieren und das gut.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. September 2014)

Bin Ich mal gespannt ob Microsoft dann auch meinen Russen Key für die Aktion akzeptiert. ^^


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> [...] es soll funktionieren und das gut.



Tut es auch ..


----------



## mwd2 (29. September 2014)

Kann mal jemand den Titel ändern, schließlich ist die Überschrift falsch!!!


----------



## Worrel (29. September 2014)

mwd2 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Titel ändern, schließlich ist die Überschrift falsch!!!


Hast du da auch eine Quelle die die Behauptung der Überschrift widerlegt?

Fakt ist: Der MS Typ hat das gesagt. Und bisher gibt es keine Gegendarstellung - oder?


----------



## USA911 (29. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> FYI: Verteilung bei den Steam Nutzern:
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit48.08%Windows 8.1 64 bit19.01%Windows 711.85%Windows 8 64 bit7.86%Windows XP 32 bit4.88%Windows Vista 64 bit1.61%Windows Vista 32 bit0.93%Windows 8.10.51%Windows 80.43%Windows XP 64 bit0.25%



Sehr interesant. Stand Deiner Statistik ist August 2014. Dafür das der Support für XP eingestellt wurde, ist der zuwachs zu Windows 8 (inkl. 8.1) sehr gering. (Bin mir nicht mehr sicher wann die Einstellung war, ob nach oder vor Jäna 2014). Hätte ich nicht gedacht das Win-7 noch zulegt.


----------



## USA911 (29. September 2014)

mwd2 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Titel ändern, schließlich ist die Überschrift falsch!!!



Muß nicht falsch sein. Selbst wenn nur die Win-8 Nutzer auf den Malediven ein kostenloses Upgrade bekommen ist die Überschrift richtig. Unpräzise aber richtig.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. September 2014)

> Für Besitzer von Windows 8 macht Microsoft offenbar ein besonderes  Angebot. Sobald der Nachfolger Windows 9 erscheint, erhalten alle  Betroffenen ein kostenloses Upgrade



"Betroffen" ist genau das richtige Wort, dass man im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8 verwenden sollte.


----------



## TheClayAllison (29. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> "Betroffen" ist genau das richtige Wort, dass man im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8 verwenden sollte.



Lol  

Naja immerhin kostenlos für die betroffenen Opfer oder ähm... Nutzer, kennt man so von MS garnicht. Nett, nett MS. Wo ist da der Haken?  Abwarten! 
Hmm... Vielleicht steig ich jetzt schnell auf 8 um, um günstig auf die 9 zu springen


----------



## Worrel (30. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> "Betroffen" ist genau das richtige Wort, dass man im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8 verwenden sollte.


Ich wüßte ehrlich nicht, warum. Spätestens seit 8.1 bin ich rundum zufrieden mit Win 8.


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> "Betroffen" ist genau das richtige Wort, dass man im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8 verwenden sollte.



eher *facepalm* bei den Trollkommentaren


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> eher *facepalm* bei den Trollkommentaren



Weil jeder, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, ein Troll sein muss?


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Weil jeder, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, ein Troll sein muss?



Über Win8 Nutzer zu schreiben als hätten die Lepra fällt absofort unter _Meinung_?
Das glaube ich nicht ...


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Über Win8 Nutzer zu schreiben als hätten die Lepra fällt absofort unter _Meinung_?
> Das glaube ich nicht ...


Ich kann jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, worauf du dich beziehst. Das Zitat von Wut-Gamer kann's ja nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, worauf du dich beziehst. Das Zitat von Wut-Gamer kann's ja nicht gewesen sein.



ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen wo das eine Meinung sein sollte


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen wo das eine Meinung sein sollte


Also ich lese da nur raus, dass es ihm offensichtlich nicht gefällt und mit etwas Fantasie kann man vielleicht hineininterpretieren, dass er von sich selbst auf andere schliesst. Mehr aber beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Also ich lese da nur raus, dass es ihm offensichtlich nicht gefällt und mit etwas Fantasie kann man vielleicht hineininterpretieren, dass er von sich selbst auf andere schliesst. Mehr aber beim besten Willen nicht.



Also wenn einer seine Meinung *so *schlecht verpackt das man interpretieren und raten muss, ist das auch _wieder _ein Troll, in dem Fall das er sich nicht klar ausdrücken will, 
nebst dem Punkt das wenn man "Betroffene" in diesem Punkt doch eher im Negativen Kontext ausgehen darf und auch schon eine fragwürdig schlechte Meinung über Win8 Nutzer impliziert


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2014)

Inwiefern sollte es überhaupt eine Meinung über Windows 8 Nutzer sein?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nebst dem Punkt das wenn man "Betroffene" in diesem Punkt doch eher im Negativen Kontext ausgehen darf und auch schon eine fragwürdig schlechte Meinung über Win8 Nutzer impliziert



Eine schlechte Meinung impliziert das eher über das Produkt, denn "betroffen" ist man ja passiv. Aber ansonsten braucht man sich über einen kurzen ironischen Kommentar wie diesen wirklich nicht weiter den Kopf zerbrechen, hab ich beim Verfassen auch nicht getan.


----------



## Cibox (30. September 2014)

The cat is out of the sack:


> Microsoft hat heute wie erwartet an einer Medienkonferenz in San Francisco ein neues Windows (Build 9841) präsentiert, das allerdings Windows 10 statt 9 heisst.





> Angaben zu Upgrade-Modalitäten und Preisen machte Microsoft nicht. Offen blieb also, ob Microsoft Windows 10 auch gratis an Nutzer älterer Versionen wie Windows 7 verteilen wird. Ein Gratis-Update würde den Redmondern helfen, möglichst viele User zum Umstieg auf die aktuellste Windowsversion zu bewegen.


Quelle


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2014)

Ist doch logisch nach 8.1. 8+1=9, also muss das nächste 10 heissen.


----------

